# nail and screw storage



## bpg

Looking for ideas for nail and screw storage for my trailer and portable for on site so i dont have to walk back and fourth to my trailer :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Without doubt systainers.










Dont waste your money on the stanley boxes. They do work well but they aint anywhere near a good system like the above. Some guys on here have some nice systainer setups.


----------



## tcleve4911

*This works well for me...take out a few bins ...put 'em on the workbench...put 'em back when you're don*e


----------



## Inner10




----------



## BKFranks

BCConstruction said:


> Without doubt systainers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your money on the stanley boxes. They do work well but they aint anywhere near a good system like the above. Some guys on here have some nice systainer setups.



Total waste of money. Way too overpriced! Let's talk about real products that most people can afford and actually purchase. Not products that cost 3 times a much that very few people own.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BKFranks said:


> Total waste of money. Way too overpriced! Let's talk about real products that most people can afford and actually purchase. Not products that cost 3 times a much that very few people own.


The 3 times price will out last 6 of the 16.00 boxes.

Got to think about the long run.


----------



## tcleve4911

*Total investment - $20.00....priceless*



tcleve4911 said:


>


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tcleve4911 said:


> *Total investment - $20.00....priceless*


I have been looking for something like that for at home.


----------



## tcleve4911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been looking for something like that for at home.


I got that entire setup at a hardware store that was reorganizing. They sold me all those bins & containers and I have another 12 ( x4 trays in each bin ) or so in the garage. Check with the lumberyards and hardware stores. Find out if they are planning a retooling project. 
If you were closer I'd sell you some of mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M

The festool infatuation.....rather pricey for screws and nail storage IMO The systainers look like a good idea for electricians but as a carpenter I dont know. Granted there are a million different fasteners we need. Outside of a variety of masonry anchors, occasional self tapper or small wood screws everything we use is more than a handful from a bin.


----------



## pinwheel

Rigid makes a couple nice boxes. I bought one with screw storage on top & open well in the bottom. I keep a cordless drill & charger in the bottom with an assortment of bits & screw in the top. They also make another box along the same lines, but with screw organizers in the top & bottom compartments both. Something like $30 each. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## tcleve4911

tom m said:


> The festool infatuation.....rather pricey for screws and nail storage IMO The systainers look like a good idea for electricians but as a carpenter I dont know. Granted there are a million different fasteners we need. Outside of a variety of masonry anchors, occasional self tapper or small wood screws everything we use is more than a handful from a bin.


I agree, Tom. 
The big bulk items are usually in boxes that you just dig into and fill your apron. 

It's the little odds and ends that will drive you crazy if you can't locate them easily...a couple of wall anchors, a long GRK screw, 2 lag bolts etc. In remodeling or construction you can't have *everything* delivered to the site. 

Next thing you know, you're headed to the store again to get a couple of whatevers just to get a very simple task completed.:furious:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tcleve4911 said:


> I agree, Tom.
> The big bulk items are usually in boxes that you just dig into and fill your apron.
> 
> It's the little odds and ends that will drive you crazy if you can't locate them easily...a couple of wall anchors, a long GRK screw, 2 lag bolts etc. In remodeling or construction you can't have *everything* delivered to the site.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're headed to the store again to get a couple of whatevers just to get a very simple task completed.:furious:


That is why I carry a variety of screws that I normally use in my sys-boxes.

For a big project I take the big box with me. For normal day to day repairs and remodeling, you can't beat grabbing a stack of systainers and have everything you need in one trip.


----------



## Inner10

Systainers are not great dollar value for bulk storage.

Tom I like your system, my cube van I got a metal rack from Bell Canada when they destroyed one of their vans in a car crash. It has a big metal work bench with a flip-top, flip it up and there is an array of metal bins that can adjust in size. I dump the box of fasteners in there and then fill my little sortainer with the ones I use most often. That way I can grab it and go.



> Total waste of money. Way too overpriced! Let's talk about real products that most people can afford and actually purchase. Not products that cost 3 times a much that very few people own.


I had that attitude once too...then I started buying them and all of the sudden Kraft dinner tasted just fine.:laughing:



> The systainers look like a good idea for electricians but as a carpenter I dont know.


You may be correct, I'm not a carpenter.:clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My mac and cheese now comes in a white box with black letters.

I am running out of ways to cook hot dogs too!!


----------



## brendanstl

Best nail and screw storage idea I have seen yet, just wondering who in the world would ever fill all of these and how much it would cost.


----------



## NjNick

I would like to do something similar to the above pictured for my workbench in the shop. Anyone have a source for those containers? TIA

As far as storage, I like this husky organizer. I use alot of mechanical anchors ( drop in, wedge, sleeve ect ) so I need something fairly heavy duty. I have specialty screws ect on the top sections and anchors on the bottom. I like the metal latch system also because its more sturdy than the cases with the plastic clips which can fly open if bounced around


----------



## mnjconstruction

i know its not fancy, but neither am I. I use coffe cans. I have around 100 or so. Most of them in the shop. But I keep 12 in the van with an assortment of screws/nails that I might need. I have a wooden box with handle that hold six cans. great for going into job site if assortment is needed. simple and free!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They def ain't great on cost but after using them i am going to be ordering another 20. They make more use of the limited space i have in my trailer and as any remodel will know having every tool and every fixing and part that is required to get the job done can take up lots of room. But the systainers are making storing a lot of handy gear easy to access and find.

I don't thinks theres a system i ain't tried over the years, Jam jars, plant pots, butter cartons, wooden cubby holes, zip lock bags, tray systems, Stanley boxes, Stanley baskets and so on. Systainer so far beat all of them at ease of use and convenience.


----------



## Inner10

> As far as storage, I like this husky organizer. I use alot of mechanical anchors ( drop in, wedge, sleeve ect ) so I need something fairly heavy duty. I have specialty screws ect on the top sections and anchors on the bottom. I like the metal latch system also because its more sturdy than the cases with the plastic clips which can fly open if bounced around


My son, why spend 30 bucks on that junker when you could spend 150 on two of these and have a life-time investment?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> My son, why spend 30 bucks on that junker when you could spend 150 on two of these and have a life-time investment?


The thing i hate is trying to find used ones that dont sell for 90% of MSRP. Dam things sometimes get more second hand on ebay than they do for new ones!


----------



## Inner10

They never go for less on ebay (in canada) with shipping....never.

I pay 76 bucks + 13% Tax at Lee Valley.

or 87.89 from Ultimate Tools or 69.50US + drive to NY.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> The thing i hate is trying to find used ones that dont sell for 90% of MSRP. Dam things sometimes get more second hand on ebay than they do for new ones!


I think that is the best part. If I need to generate some cash quick, I know what to sell.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think that is the best part. If I need to generate some cash quick, I know what to sell.


 
I give them that. It's nice knowing that no matter where you buy the stuff you aint going to get home and find them on sale for half the price you paid from some online store. Doing this keeps the used values nice and high. Not good for people looking for used equipment but good for new buyers.


----------



## Inner10

> I think that is the best part. If I need to generate some cash quick, I know what to sell.


Can't explain to your daughter why someone would break in and steal her piggy bank?:laughing:


----------



## bbgcarpentry

*fest*

i think fest tool is great but are we all getting brain washed here?Maybe we should have a festool free zone on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ok. Then you have coffee cans, peanut butter jars, parts bin,
something Husky, and cardboard boxes. 

There may be more.


----------



## bbgcarpentry

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ok. Then you have coffee cans, peanut butter jars, parts bin,
> something Husky, and cardboard boxes.
> 
> There may be more.


 
and baby fomular cans lol:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

As much as formula costs, the sys box may be a deal!!:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

> As much as formula costs, the sys box may be a deal!!:laughing:


Once I discovered systainers I stopped buying formula all together!


----------



## cooks

Here is what i use for day to day screws, nails, anchors, wire nuts, ect. You can fit 4 or 5 in a five gallon bucket. I use one bucket for each type, all screws in one, all nails in one, ect. And if you know you dont need them all you can pick and chose what containers you take by putting them in a different bucket and go on about your business, Cheap and effective.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have pex fittings in those in a bucket.


----------



## Mellison

Have used these for years with no problems.
No need to re invent the wheel.
I beat the sh!t out of the same $25.00 tackle box right through my youth and well into my 30's.


----------



## Greg from K/W

I use these. They stack well in my shop and I take which ones I need each day. One box for each size they are water proof and durable. Don't break up when it gets cold out. I even colour code the top of the boxes so I know what size they are.


----------



## gillisonconstru

I think the fes- tool are nice for sure but I cant see spending the money my crew is rough on stuff and for some odd reason they have done very well with the black and yellow Stanleys Menards puts on sale every other week we used paint markers and write sizes and names on the lids and fronts and even the apprentices are finding parts the first time its really nice. My vote for Stanley. We also have a couple of the $30 Home Depot specials the latches are already broke on the piece of junk. I could have bought 3- 4 Stanleys for the price of it ......grrrrrr


----------



## charimon

Like Tevy on Fiddler on the roof says


Tevy: youre right...
counter arguement
Tevy: youre right too

But Tevy they both cannot be right.

Tevy: you are also right.

The fact is Systainers don't work for everyone.
They are not the answers for roofers, framers, rockers, painters, concrete men.

But if you are a Remodeler, plumber, electrician, trim carpenter, tilesetter, data cabling installer, handyman, hvac and are profitable now, where at least 40% of your work are jobs last less than a week. Switching to systainer kits for your tools and consumables (all or nothing) will make you money with added efficiency, by 6 months after conversion or i will buy your boxes at 85% of msrp shipped.

Craig


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Stop being a systainer hog Craig!!:laughing:


----------



## charimon

I am looking at it as a win win.......some may buy the SYStem and love it or I get more a bit cheaper than usual:clap:
Craig


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Fine, I will pay 86%.:laughing:


----------



## JumboJack

Whatever you DON"T keep them,or anything for that matter,in one of those big Stanley tool box's with the wheels. At least not outside in a gnarly rain storm.
They are NOT water proof....Found that out the hard way.


----------



## Big Shoe

jhark123 said:


> I don't think there is one product for everyone, we all have different needs.
> 
> The important thing is to be highly organized. If you are not organized, you are losing BIG money.


Agreed! :thumbsup: There is no silver bullet.

I call my truck ''the hardware store on wheels''. 

It is a constant for me. always looking for a better way to streamline and store all these fasteners for easy access and mobility.

It's trying to keep all those ''rare/oddball'' things on hand without using too much space.

I could easily spend ten hours right now trying to sort out all this crap I have. I've accumulated bins of parts ,fasteners and anchors from estate/yard sales, etc.:no:


----------



## renov8r

I use those portable part organizers, but only for small quantity. Bigger quantity I try to buy and save those pails that screws pails and keep them. If not I will just use an old bucket from plaster.


----------

